# Weird idle fluxuates from 750-900 rpms



## Jason Davis (Feb 7, 2011)

My b5 s4 with the FULL rs4 kit when idling fluxuates between 750 -900 rpms.. I know for a fact its not compression .. The car drives fine just idle is weird .. If anyone has dealt with this or knows anything about it any kind of help would be great !

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

